# COMPRAR MONEDAS DE PLATA DE 20 EUROS EN EL BdE



## Monsterspeculator (7 Mar 2011)

Porque este hilo tendrá tralla también...




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Eso cada cada cual tiene que decidirlo evaluando cuando vale el seguro de 20 euros.
> 
> El valor de equilibrio plata-facial para las monedas de 20 euros se situa en 1.201 euros el Kg, o 1,201 euros el gramo, o 38,62 euros la onza.
> 
> ...


----------



## QuepasaRey (7 Mar 2011)

Invierto en futuros cogiendo plaza aqui.


----------



## Aferro (7 Mar 2011)

Pero que harías ahora, comprar las de 12 o las de 20?

Salut


----------



## merche400 (7 Mar 2011)

yo creo que cuando se acaben las de 12...tambien podríamos ir a por las de 10 euros portuguesas....

ahi por ahí un hilo abierto...

aunque sean de 500/1000


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Mar 2011)

Será en octubre

¿Podría alguien repetir por qué sería mejor cambiar las de 12 por las de 20?

Es que yo creo que no, que cuanto más bajo sea el precio mejor. Si la revalorización de la moneda depende de la plata física, cuanto menos pagues por esa plata mejor.
Al menos para mí lo del seguro es algo secundario. No que no sea algo importante, sino algo secundario respecto a la cantidad de plata.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (7 Mar 2011)

Cuando la plata de las de 12 valga casi 20, las vendes y compras de 20 para asegurar las ganancias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Será en octubre
> 
> ¿Podría alguien repetir por qué sería mejor cambiar las de 12 por las de 20?
> 
> ...



El seguro del facial de las de 20 euros vale más que las del seguro del facial de las de 12 euros. EL precio depende del spot.


----------



## Kowalski (7 Mar 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Cuando la plata de las de 12 valga casi 20, las vendes y compras de 20 para asegurar las ganancias.



Cuando eso pase, donde venderas las monedas de 12 a 20 euros?
Te las comprarian en paginas como geiger edelmetalle? o irias a otro sitio?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Mar 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Desde la perspectiva especuladora, agotadas las de 12, hay que ir acumulando de las de 20; es como tener billetes de 20 pavos y plata al mismo tiempo.
> No creo que aparezcan oportunidades de comprar plata en el mercado, porque sencillamente NO HAY.
> 
> Quizás tú, Monster, puedas acceder a precios mejores, pero la masa (entre la que me encuentro) no puede.
> ...




Lo bonito del asunto es que al ritmo al que sube el spot, desde el momento en que se agoten las de 12 euros (dentro de no mucho) puede pasar poco tiempo hasta que las de 20 euros sean interesantes. Entonces venderemos las de 12 euros por la plata y compraremos las de 20 por el facial. Si son tan gilipollas en el BdE para sacar luego las de 30 euros :XX: ¿vuelta a empezar! Vamos a ir siguiendo el fantástico trend de la plata sin riesgo !!!!

¡Lo nunca visto! Es una ocación única para forrarse. Vamos a convertir 12 euros en 20 luego en 30, etc, etc :XX: Y sin riesgo!!

Notese que los verdaderos ganadores son aquellos que AHORA cargan con monedas de 12 euros.


----------



## Taxidermista (7 Mar 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Eres "El Alquimista".
> 
> Mira estas viejas carlillas de 2000 pelas a 16 euros..., con 22 pujas.
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/8-MONEDAS-DE-200...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item4aa91514a7



Le camuflo el enlace de eBay para que rule.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Mar 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Le camuflo el enlace de eBay para que rule.



Nada mal. Las 8 monedas de 2000 pesetas han acabado en 127,50 :8:


----------



## kaxkamel (8 Mar 2011)

SABER que hay de 20 no está de más.
PEEEEEEEEEEEERO lo que toca ahora es acabar con las de 12 (y visto que somos 5 gatos los que andamos en ello y que el precio de la plata sube contínua pero lentamente...) auguro que tendremos por lo menos todo el 2011 para ello.
eso salvo que:
1. la plata pegue un petardazo a los 50 antes de verano 
2. los alemanes-gabachos-britains se informen (vía foros, etc) de la "peculiar" situación de los karlillos de hispanistán y este verano arrasen con las existencias del BDE (esto último sería un cojonudo para nuestros intereses, ya que nuestras horrorosas bullion-plata se internacionalizarían, y eso es uno de los pocos (quizá el único) defecto del karlillo)

si la plata llega a 50 en 2011 (cosa que ahora mismo no es descartable)... creo que los futbitos y travelos van a ser las primeras y últimas monedas de 20.
la duda será si luego vendrán de 30, 40... ó 50 euros los 18 gr. 925

Yo a las monedas portus no les veo gran interés (baja ley, estado con grandes posibilidades de salir del euro, karlillos más interesantes... y que portu me pilla muy muy lejos). Con todo reconozco que (comparadas) de apariencia son como la de intimissimi mientras que los karlillos son belen esteban recién levantada (qué ******** y maquillada)


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Nada mal. Las 8 monedas de 2000 pesetas han acabado en 127,50 :8:



Y ojo, sin paypal, con lo que el vendedor solo tiene de gasto el 5% de comision de ebay.


----------



## luismarple (8 Mar 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> Yo a las monedas portus no les veo gran interés (baja ley, estado con grandes posibilidades de salir del euro, karlillos más interesantes... y que portu me pilla muy muy lejos). *Con todo reconozco que (comparadas) de apariencia son como la de intimissimi mientras que los karlillos son belen esteban recién levantada *(qué ******** y maquillada)



Como está la pedazo de jaca del anuncio de intimissimi, por cierto!! madre del amor hermoso!!! cada vez que sale el anuncio por la tele pierdo la noción de la realidad!! esa mujer no puede ser de verdad, no me jodas! si existe el karma esa mujer tiene que ser gilipollas perdida o algo!, vamos no me jodas!!!


(perdón por el off topic pero es que esa tía está como para encerrarse con ella en un cuarto con llave y morir de deshidratación).


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (8 Mar 2011)

Yo cada día le doy más gracias al altísimo por permitir que la gente difumine su pensamiento en las tontunas varias mas diversas... por fin he llegado a los 500 karlillos de a 12 lerus (más otros de 2000 pts a los que les he cogido cariño al ser de Felipon II y Isabel de Castilla... que tiempos)


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Cuando la plata de las de 12 valga casi 20, las vendes y compras de 20 para asegurar las ganancias.



La clave de esto es vender a un precio lo bastante próximo al facial de la moneda de 18g superior.

Por ejemplo, compras 1 000 monedas de 12 euros por 12 000. Va subiendo la plata un poco más y las decides vender a 16 cada una, teniendo ahora 16 000 euros. Entonces compras 800 monedas de 20 euros. Has ganado 4000 euros, pero tienes 200 monedas menos, 3 quilos y un tercio de plata menos.

Si fuera venderlas a algo más próximo a los 20 euros, sería más interesante. Por ejemplo, si te ofrecieran 19 por cada una y pudieras sin problemas comprar monedas de 20, te aseguras unas buenas ganancias en euros (7000) a cambio de perder sólo un poco en plata (50 monedas, 832.5g). Sin embargo, no debería ser fácil venderlas a 19 en una situación en que sea fácil comprar de 20.

Todo esto es importante si se cree que la plata seguirá subiendo. Si se cree que no será así, pues entonces sí se debería estar más dispuesto a vender con unos beneficios pequeños, así asegurando una ganancia en euros. Para los que crean en hiperinflación y demás, no tiene interés asegurarse unas ganancias mayores en dinero fiat a cambio de tener menos plata.


----------



## luismarple (8 Mar 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> La clave de esto es vender a un precio lo bastante próximo al facial de la moneda de 18g superior.
> 
> Por ejemplo, compras 1 000 monedas de 12 euros por 12 000. Va subiendo la plata un poco más y las decides vender a 16 cada una, teniendo ahora 16 000 euros. Entonces compras 800 monedas de 20 euros. Has ganado 4000 euros, pero tienes 200 monedas menos, 3 quilos y un tercio de plata menos.
> 
> ...



No es tan sencillo, porque llegando a los 18 ya has asegurado 6 euros de ganancia por moneda. Qué pasa si la plata vuelve a bajar a 16?? pues que si no has vendido has hecho el canelo.

Si esperas a que la de doce llegue al valor facial de 20 no estás asegurando la subida que ya ha realizado.

Alguien con conocimientos de matemáticas financieras nos puede ilustrar sobre cuando es el mejor momento para vender las de 12 y comprar las de 20?? me parece un tema muy interesante.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> No es tan sencillo, porque llegando a los 18 ya has asegurado 6 euros de ganancia por moneda. Qué pasa si la plata vuelve a bajar a 16?? pues que si no has vendido has hecho el canelo.
> 
> Si esperas a que la de doce llegue al valor facial de 20 no estás asegurando la subida que ya ha realizado.
> 
> Alguien con conocimientos de matemáticas financieras nos puede ilustrar sobre cuando es el mejor momento para vender las de 12 y comprar las de 20?? me parece un tema muy interesante.



Si puedes vender a 18 euros y no lo haces es porque crees que seguirá subiendo, lo cual no quiere decir que acabe siendo así.


----------



## luismarple (8 Mar 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Si puedes vender a 18 euros y no lo haces es porque crees que seguirá subiendo, lo cual no quiere decir que acabe siendo así.



En ese caso nunca es buen momento para vender las de 12, hasta que creas que van a bajar.


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Mar 2011)

Lo de venderlas a cierta distancia por debajo de 20 es porque si se espera a que suba a 20 nadie querrá comprarlas por ese precio porque las tiene en el BdE, no?

O sea, que la venta de las monedas de plata del BdE empezarán a tener sentido cuando la plata deje de subir como un cohete y se estabilice un poco.


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Lo de venderlas a cierta distancia por debajo de 20 es porque si se espera a que suba a 20 nadie querrá comprarlas por ese precio porque las tiene en el BdE, no?
> 
> O sea, que la venta de las monedas de plata del BdE empezarán a tener sentido cuando la plata deje de subir como un cohete y se estabilice un poco.



Al fundidor, joyero,... se la sopla si la moneda de 20 € esta a 20 € y tu le vendes la de 12 € por 18-19 €, evidentemente te la comprara a ti, pues la va a fundir.

Otra cosa es como seguro tangible....


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Mar 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> En ese caso nunca es buen momento para vender las de 12, hasta que creas que van a bajar.



Así es, las monedas de 12 euros y cualquier otra cosa. A menos que te haga falta el dinero para otra cosa necesaria o que creas que es más rentable.


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Mar 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Como está la pedazo de jaca del anuncio de intimissimi, por cierto!! madre del amor hermoso!!! cada vez que sale el anuncio por la tele pierdo la noción de la realidad!! esa mujer no puede ser de verdad, no me jodas! si existe el karma esa mujer tiene que ser gilipollas perdida o algo!, vamos no me jodas!!!
> 
> 
> (perdón por el off topic pero es que esa tía está como para encerrarse con ella en un cuarto con llave y morir de deshidratación).




Esa mujer es la actual novia de cristiano ronaldo.... Irina se llama ;-)


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Al fundidor, joyero,... se la sopla si la moneda de 20 € esta a 20 € y tu le vendes la de 12 € por 18-19 €, evidentemente te la comprara a ti, pues la va a fundir.
> *Otra cosa es como seguro tangible....*



Sí, yo estaba pensando únicamente en el seguro del valor facial.


----------



## japiluser (11 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Y ojo, sin paypal, con lo que el vendedor solo tiene de gasto el 5% de comision de ebay.



Pues no te digo las de 200 pts del 2001 a 39,50 leuros.
confome avanza el tiempo el coeficiente multplicador aumenta que es un primor!


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Abr 2011)

Actualizo, ya falta menos.

La cotización de la plata a la cual el valor facial será igual al valor de la plata contenida en cada moneda es *37.36 €/oz*

Ahora mismo estamos a unos 32.50 €/oz

De todas formas, hasta que no se acaben completamente las de 12 yo no me hacía con las de 20. Aunque las de 20 puede que sí tengan valor numismático ya que parece que las del 2012 serán de más de 20€ de valor facial.


----------



## Eldenegro (22 Abr 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Aunque las de 20 puede que sí tengan valor numismático



De hecho creo que han quedado en el TOP TEN de monedas mas feas del año :XX:


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Abr 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> De hecho creo que han quedado en el TOP TEN de monedas mas feas del año :XX:



jejeje

yo lo decía por la tirada y que sólo habrá dos años con un 20 (futbitos y travelos), que en comparación es poco. Pero sólo por eso.

La verdad es que si el plastiquito de piruleta en el que las envuelven fuese opaco sería un detalle


----------



## C.J. (22 Abr 2011)

Valor numismático ni lo hay ni se le espera.

Que sean las únicas de 20, yo también lo creo, porque a este paso para el año que viene van a tener que subirlas a 30, o directamente a 50, jeje.

Saludos.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (22 Abr 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Valor numismático ni lo hay ni se le espera.
> 
> Que sean las únicas de 20, yo también lo creo, porque a este paso para el año que viene van a tener que subirlas a 30, o directamente a 50, jeje.
> 
> Saludos.



Dentro de 20 años cuando se hayan fundido casi todas por el excepcional valor de su plata las tres que queden serán una gran reliquia de este momento histórico. :XX:


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (22 Abr 2011)

Por cierto, unas observaciones mias que no sé si compartiréis:

--Del BdE sólo se podrán sacar 50 en lugar de 83, estamos más limitados.

--Van a cerrar sucursales del BdE, así que los que cargaban en ellas tendrán que buscar otras vías.

--En los bancos tienen que tener hasta las trancas, sobre todo los travelos que acaban de salir. Esto es especialmente interesante ya que se pueden cambiar anónimamente (en el BdE siempre me han pedido el dni y me han fichado)

--Es posible que un banco en el que tengamos cuenta nos traigan un lote bastante grande de travelos (supongo que del mundial es más complicado) con lo que podremos cargar de una vez.

--Quizás haya que pillarlas antes de que vendamos el grueso de los karlillos por si las moscas (no creo que se acaben tan rápido pero nunca se sabe).


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (22 Abr 2011)

Comparto tus observaciones, Perlenbacher, pero no son nada con lo que no podamos.

Confiemos además en la supina torpeza de quien manda en el BdE para que sigan haciendo moneditas de 30, 40 y lo que haga falta.


----------



## Gauzon (22 Abr 2011)

Hola gente, os veo mucho departir sobre cuando vender las monedas y qué precios. No estoy muy al tanto de la evolución del precio de la plata, se que ahora supero el euro por gramo, pero no sé hasta que punto esto deriva de la relación actual dolar/euro más que de la subida vertiginosa que por si sola lleva la plata (no lo llevo muy comprobado pero hace unos diez días la miré y estaba a 0,9 €/gr y ahora que miro está a 1.03 €/gr, por lo tanto hablamos de una subida del 10% en cuestión de días...). Supongo que como el resto de metales, la plata también cotizará en dolares, por lo tanto la relación dolares/euros es transcendental y no es algo que os vea valorar de cara al corto/medio plazo.

Por otro lado, estoy haciendo una pequeña colección de ellas, de momento voy camino de las 50 de 12€, y la principal duda que tengo no es cuando venderla si no donde venderla. ¿qué debemos hacer si el valor de mercado de la plata por moneda llega a los 18€ pero solo nos ofrecen 13/14€ que será lo que nos ocurra a la inmensa mayoría? Esa es la gran pregunta...

Saludos.


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Abr 2011)

Bueno, yo hice una pregunta parecida y empecé a responderla.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/4237600-post2631.html

La pregunta es pertinente mientras no pasen grandes cosas en el sistema financiero (y si estás adquiriendo plata para especular), porque cuantas más cosas (malas) acontezcan, más subirán los metales preciosos. Hay quien piensa que es probable que te puedas comprar una casa con unas pocas monedas, directamente.
Si viene el madmax la pregunta no procede.


----------



## Gauzon (22 Abr 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Bueno, yo hice una pregunta parecida y empecé a responderla.
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/4237600-post2631.html
> 
> La pregunta es pertinente mientras no pasen grandes cosas en el sistema financiero (y si estás adquiriendo plata para especular), porque cuantas más cosas (malas) acontezcan, más subirán los metales preciosos. Hay quien piensa que es probable que te puedas comprar una casa con unas pocas monedas, directamente.
> Si viene el madmax la pregunta no procede.



Gracias por el enlace. Yo pienso que en según que cantidad Ebay funciona como una casa de compra-venta. Me explico: el precio final de la subasta puede ser 13,5€ más 4€ de envíos y embalaje; en total el vendedor recibe 13,5€ (menos la comisión de Ebay) y el vendedor paga 17,5€ y entre medias alguien gana la diferencia, en este caso por la circunstancia es correos, en el otro la casa de compra-venta. Hombre, en 100 monedas la cosa cambiará, pero es que en la inmensa mayoría de las veces la transacción será pocas monedas, sino una nada más. Y mientras en Ebay alguien gane 13,5€, en el hilo de compra-venta otro alguien estará dispuesto a vender a 13,6€ si es que encuentra comprador (las cifras son de ejemplo).

¿No sabemos como pagan el gramo en las casas de compra-venta?


----------



## inver (23 Abr 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> ... pero no sé hasta que punto esto deriva de la relación actual dolar/euro más que de la subida vertiginosa que por si sola lleva la plata (no lo llevo muy comprobado pero hace unos diez días la miré y estaba a 0,9 €/gr y ahora que miro está a 1.03 €/gr, por lo tanto hablamos de una subida del 10% en cuestión de días...). Supongo que como el resto de metales, la plata también cotizará en dolares, por lo tanto la relación dolares/euros es transcendental y no es algo que os vea valorar de cara al corto/medio plazo.



La plata ha subido en euros como bien dices a pesar de que el euro ha subido también es estos días en relación al dolar.
Lo que significa que si la cotización euro-dolar se hubiese mantenido igual durante este periodo, la plata habría subido mucho más en euros.

Espero haberte contestado.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (23 Abr 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Estamos en uno de esos momentos que hay que asumir un riesgo bajo, y apostar con algún riesgo.
> 
> Dado que la plata deberá alcanzar los 50$ pronto, no es muy arriesgado adquirir la liquidez a crédito y comprar tantos K20 como crédito se pida; el principal estaría cubierto por los K-20, y arriesgas los intereses.
> 
> ...



Quite quite, que el apalancamiento lo carga el diablo!!!


----------



## Krypton (23 Abr 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Dado que la plata deberá alcanzar los 50$ pronto, no es muy arriesgado adquirir la liquidez a crédito y comprar tantos K20 como crédito se pida; el principal estaría cubierto por los K-20, y arriesgas los intereses.



Sin ánimo de ofender, en el momento en que entra el crédito en la ecuación empezamos a hablar de burbuja especulativa. Cambiar papeles de colores por plata con seguro, sin dudarlo, pero pedir un crédito para hacerlo, ni de broma.


----------



## gamusino30 (23 Abr 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Gracias por el enlace. Yo pienso que en según que cantidad Ebay funciona como una casa de compra-venta. Me explico: el precio final de la subasta puede ser 13,5€ más 4€ de envíos y embalaje; en total el vendedor recibe 13,5€ (menos la comisión de Ebay) y el vendedor paga 17,5€ y entre medias alguien gana la diferencia, en este caso por la circunstancia es correos, en el otro la casa de compra-venta. Hombre, en 100 monedas la cosa cambiará, pero es que en la inmensa mayoría de las veces la transacción será pocas monedas, sino una nada más. Y mientras en Ebay alguien gane 13,5€, en el hilo de compra-venta otro alguien estará dispuesto a vender a 13,6€ si es que encuentra comprador (las cifras son de ejemplo).
> 
> ¿No sabemos como pagan el gramo en las casas de compra-venta?



Si, a 0'4 e/gr ...


----------



## Gauzon (23 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Si, a 0'4 e/gr ...



Pues no se como lo veréis vosotros, pero mientras los intermediarios entre los propietarios de la plata y las fundiciones, eso son las casas de compra-venta, paguen esa miseria las únicas alternativas que veo es internet. Y creo que en internet la oferta contendrá mucho a la demanda, dudo mucho que nos acerquemos a los 20€ por la moneda de 12€ aunque la plata ronde los 20€, por lo que hablabais alguno: la casa de compra-venta va a darte una miseria y el comprador estará más en disposición de comprar la de 20€. Luego podemos ponernos en suposiciones de que si dejan de hacer monedas de 20€, de que si la plata sube a no se cuanto... pero de momento son eso, suposiciones.

Igual digo la burrada del fin de semana, pero: ¿no valorasteis ir varios en conjunto a una fundición directamente?


----------



## Gauzon (23 Abr 2011)

inver dijo:


> La plata ha subido en euros como bien dices a pesar de que el euro ha subido también es estos días en relación al dolar.
> Lo que significa que si la cotización euro-dolar se hubiese mantenido igual durante este periodo, la plata habría subido mucho más en euros.
> 
> Espero haberte contestado.



Gracias! entonces es lo contrario de lo que pensaba, ahora mismo la paridad dolar-euro haría subir el precio de la plata...


----------



## CARLO PONZI (23 Abr 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Pues no se como lo veréis vosotros, pero mientras los intermediarios entre los propietarios de la plata y las fundiciones, eso son las casas de compra-venta, paguen esa miseria las únicas alternativas que veo es internet. Y creo que en internet la oferta contendrá mucho a la demanda, dudo mucho que nos acerquemos a los 20€ por la moneda de 12€ aunque la plata ronde los 20€, por lo que hablabais alguno: la casa de compra-venta va a darte una miseria y el comprador estará más en disposición de comprar la de 20€. Luego podemos ponernos en suposiciones de que si dejan de hacer monedas de 20€, de que si la plata sube a no se cuanto... pero de momento son eso, suposiciones.
> 
> Igual digo la burrada del fin de semana, pero: ¿no valorasteis ir varios en conjunto a una fundición directamente?



Sí que parece una burrada habiendo ya quien las paga a bastante más de 14 euros Cotización Compra-Venta


----------



## Fantasmón (23 Abr 2011)

Krypton dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender, en el momento en que entra el crédito en la ecuación empezamos a hablar de burbuja especulativa. Cambiar papeles de colores por plata con seguro, sin dudarlo, pero pedir un crédito para hacerlo, ni de broma.



Todo dependerá de las condiciones del crédito, ¿no? La FED y muchos Bancos Centrales dejan dinero a sus amiguitos y a éstos no les va nada mal. Saben sacar partido al dinero fiat prestado a precio de chollo y que saben que, ineluctablemente, se va a depreciar. 

Quien haya pedido dólares a largo plazo y haya comprado materias primas diversificadas, probablemente haya hecho el negocio de su vida...pagando una miseria de interés y teniendo clarísimo que el dólar USA tarde o temprano va a colapsar.

Veo probabilísimo que al final haya una burbuja en el mercado de los metales preciosos; es casi inevitable: pero para eso aún falta tiempo. Estamos en pre-burbuja.

Los más sagaces le sabrán sacar partido, los más parados lo dejarán escapar y los más inconscientes palmarán.

Si la plata contenida en la moneda de 20 €, rebasa los 20 €, a lo mejor es un chollo solicitar un préstamo personal a bajo interés (incluso pignorando las propias piezas de plata) y acumular monedas a facial antes de que se agoten: el interés puede ser muchísimo menor al potencial de revaloración y puede ser un gran negocio.

Una posibilidad para el desarrollo de esta operación sería pedir prestado a familiares: especialmente a los padres. Si a papá le da el banco una miseria por sus IPF's, pues el hijo podría proponerle cambiar ese dinero por travelos y futbitos, a un tipo del 3-4%:

- Ventajas para el padre: no pagará retención del IRPF sobre el interés devengado y además está ayudando a su hijo.

- Ventajas para el hijo: no paga comisión de apertura ni gastos notariales y arriesgando un pequeño porcentaje para quizá obtener beneficios exponenciales. Invertir, por ejemplo un 0,25% mensual y ganar un 50% anual, no sería sorprendente.

- Ventajas para ambos: si hubiera un colapso del sistema de dinero fiat o un corralito, etc. (no es fácil que eso ocurra, pero tampoco es totalmente descartable), ambos tendrían una riqueza real, no papel. Entre familiares ya repartirían ese pastel, tampoco es plan que el hijo se lo lleve todo le devuelva a su padre los cromitos de papel sin ningún valor intrínseco. Recuerden que todos "semos umanos".

Mi consejo es que no descarten nada y que razonen sus decisiones. No incurran en el error -tan propio de este foro- de satanizar la burbuja. La burbuja llegará. Los listos la aprovecharán y los tontos no lo harán.


----------



## gamusino30 (23 Abr 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Pues no se como lo veréis vosotros, pero mientras los intermediarios entre los propietarios de la plata y las fundiciones, eso son las casas de compra-venta, paguen esa miseria las únicas alternativas que veo es internet. Y creo que en internet la oferta contendrá mucho a la demanda, dudo mucho que nos acerquemos a los 20€ por la moneda de 12€ aunque la plata ronde los 20€, por lo que hablabais alguno: la casa de compra-venta va a darte una miseria y el comprador estará más en disposición de comprar la de 20€. Luego podemos ponernos en suposiciones de que si dejan de hacer monedas de 20€, de que si la plata sube a no se cuanto... pero de momento son eso, suposiciones.
> 
> Igual digo la burrada del fin de semana, pero: ¿no valorasteis ir varios en conjunto a una fundición directamente?



Has dicho una burrada si. Hecha un vistazo a los precios del foro y a los precios de eBay.

En eBay puedes vender (y cobrar) en 3 minutos 30 onzas al precio que tu consideres justo. El inconveniente el de siempre no hay posibilidad de recoger a tocateja.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (23 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Todo dependerá de las condiciones del crédito, ¿no? La FED y muchos Bancos Centrales dejan dinero a sus amiguitos y a éstos no les va nada mal. Saben sacar partido al dinero fiat prestado a precio de chollo y que saben que, ineluctablemente, se va a depreciar.
> 
> Quien haya pedido dólares a largo plazo y haya comprado materias primas diversificadas, probablemente haya hecho el negocio de su vida...pagando una miseria de interés y teniendo clarísimo que el dólar USA tarde o temprano va a colapsar.
> 
> ...




Lo interesante del asunto es que sólo tienes que devolver los intereses, puesto que el principal lo tienes garantizado en las propias monedas, no es como pedir un crédito para comprar un coche.

En cualquier caso, la inyección del crédito es uno de los principales "infladores" de la burbuja.


----------



## FoSz2 (23 Abr 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Valor numismático ni lo hay ni se le espera.
> 
> Que sean las únicas de 20, yo también lo creo, porque a este paso para el año que viene van a tener que subirlas a 30, o directamente a 50, jeje.
> 
> Saludos.



Viendo el panorama, puede que no sean ni de 500, sino que *no emitan más monedas de plata*, directamente:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tivas-de-plata-la-cosa-se-pone-muy-seria.html


----------



## C.J. (23 Abr 2011)

Pues si, es lo más probable.


----------



## electric0 (26 Abr 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Las burbujas, puesto que son inevitables, hay que aprovecharlas.
> 
> Puestos a especular, nada como pillar un burbujón en el inicio.



No tengo yo muy clara la burbuja de lo que no se puede fabricar, los pisos se fabrican, las webs tambien, y los tulipanes, y las acciones de los mares del sur, todo se fabricaba, ademas a un costo muy bajo con respecto a su precio de venta, ....pero......... ¿la plata se puede fabricar?...

El tiempo dira si hay burbuja o no...

En cuanto al hilo, ya mismo nos venimos a tratar de futbitos y travelos, de hecho ya voy comprando, porque las de 12.... bueno, de esas pocas ya.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## gamusino30 (27 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> No tengo yo muy clara la burbuja de lo que no se puede fabricar, los pisos se fabrican, las webs tambien, y los tulipanes, y las acciones de los mares del sur, todo se fabricaba, ademas a un costo muy bajo con respecto a su precio de venta, ....pero......... ¿la plata se puede fabricar?...
> 
> El tiempo dira si hay burbuja o no...
> 
> ...



Se puede fabricar. Se llaman acciones mineras.


----------



## electric0 (27 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Se puede fabricar. Se llaman acciones mineras.



Ups, no es lo mismo, terminaran desligandose del todo unas cosas de otras......, la plata fisica no se puede fabricar, se puede extraer mientras la haya, las acciones si pueden fabricarse.

Entonces la burbuja de acciones si se puede crear, es mas, se creara casi seguro, pero una cosa es la accion de la minera y otra la plata extraida (vease burbuja de las compañias de los mares del sur)

La minera me puede prometer gloria, pero el kilo de plata esta en mi caja fuerte, y ese no es una promesa, esta ahi, es fisico, y ya esta extraido.

¿el oro y la plata? en fisico en mis manos, ¿las acciones? me da igual....

UN saludo.


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (27 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo bonito del asunto es que al ritmo al que sube el spot, desde el momento en que se agoten las de 12 euros (dentro de no mucho) puede pasar poco tiempo hasta que las de 20 euros sean interesantes. Entonces venderemos las de 12 euros por la plata y compraremos las de 20 por el facial. Si son tan gilipollas en el BdE para sacar luego las de 30 euros :XX: ¿vuelta a empezar! Vamos a ir siguiendo el fantástico trend de la plata sin riesgo !!!!
> 
> ¡Lo nunca visto! Es una ocación única para forrarse. Vamos a convertir 12 euros en 20 luego en 30, etc, etc :XX: Y sin riesgo!!
> 
> Notese que los verdaderos ganadores son aquellos que AHORA cargan con monedas de 12 euros.



No estoy de acuerdo... simplemente, nos robarán menos que a los demás... no estoy seguro que la plata esté subiendo demasiado, quizá son las monedas FIAT las que devalúan constantemente...

Luego, como tengo aprox un 10% de mis ahorros en plata de 12€ (oséase una mierda pinchada en un palo) el resto de mis ahorros se devlúa a velocidad de vértigo...

Por otro lado, esto me recuerda a los neófitos en bolsa, que venden y compran aprovechando las bajadas, acumulando un número mayor de acciones (en este caso €) pero teniendo el mismo valor de la empresa en acciones (en este caso plata): Los que realmente ganan son los tiburones con los intradías, no ellos...

Aunque también es cierto que: "En el país de los ciegos el tuerto es el rey"... digamos que quizá salvemos un ojo en este proceso...


----------



## gamusino30 (27 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Ups, no es lo mismo, terminaran desligandose del todo unas cosas de otras......, la plata fisica no se puede fabricar, se puede extraer mientras la haya, las acciones si pueden fabricarse.
> 
> Entonces la burbuja de acciones si se puede crear, es mas, se creara casi seguro, pero una cosa es la accion de la minera y otra la plata extraida (vease burbuja de las compañias de los mares del sur)
> 
> ...



Se sobreentiende que la burbuja se creara con la venta de futuros. Y afectara tanto al fisico como a las acciones. Y el desplome afectara a todos, al del bancolchon incluido.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (27 Abr 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> De hecho creo que han quedado en el TOP TEN de monedas mas feas del año :XX:



¿Qué mas da? Los plateros les hacen un lavado de cara que no veas. :XX:


----------



## electric0 (27 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Se sobreentiende que la burbuja se creara con la venta de futuros. Y afectara tanto al fisico como a las acciones. Y el desplome afectara a todos, al del bancolchon incluido.



Estaremos pendientes entonces para salir en busca de la siguiente, sean botijos, berberechos o belenes.


----------



## asqueado (27 Abr 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> En cuanto al hilo, ya mismo nos venimos a tratar de futbitos y travelos, de hecho ya voy comprando, porque las de 12.... bueno, de esas pocas ya.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



Hola compi, como tenemos la desgracia de no tener BDE y no puedo hacer lo que haces tu, hoy he tenido que ir al banco para hacer unas gestiones del negocio y he pedido que me trajeran cierta cantidad XXX de futbitos, ha sido toda una sorpresa jocosa, ya te contare en persona cuando nos veamos, mañana me daran la contestacion de la fumata si es blanca o negra:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## electric0 (27 Abr 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola compi, como tenemos la desgracia de no tener BDE y no puedo hacer lo que haces tu, hoy he tenido que ir al banco para hacer unas gestiones del negocio y he pedido que me trajeran cierta cantidad XXX de futbitos, ha sido toda una sorpresa jocosa, ya te contare en persona cuando nos veamos, mañana me daran la contestacion de la fumata si es blanca o negra:XX::XX::XX:



Estimado amigo.
Me puedo creer cualquier cosa de los bancarios hispanistanis, a mi personalmente me han dicho que las monedas de 12€ no existen, que las de 12€ del 2011 todavia no las han recibido, que las de 20€ son mas nuevas y "valen" mas y asi hasta una sarta de gilipolleces increibles... en una sucursal me dijeron que solo eran para clientes, acto seguido saque mi DNI y pedi abrir una cuenta con un euro, al final cuando se olieron que iba a cerrarla despues de llevarme las monedas me las vendieron/cambiaron sin mas.

Amigo mio, esto es hispanistan, es diferente, aqui no exigen nada para ser nada, y asi nos va, hemos tenido electricistas de ministros (corcuera) presidentes con derecho "pelao" y jefes de la guardia civil sin graduado escolar, despues de eso, ya me lo creo todo.... pero ya nos descojonaremos tomando una cervecita en el bar de la esquina, yo tambien tengo novedades de esas, dignas descendientes de la cultura lazarillodetormes-hispanistani.

Mi mas cordial saludo para Ud. su señora e hijo.


----------



## electric0 (1 May 2011)

BUeno, visto lo visto, me autocito de un antiguo hilo, entonces tenia mis dudas si lo que hacia era correcto.. el tiempo ha demostrado que si.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8-estoy-haciendo-lo-correcto.html#post1407008

En aquel hilo olvidado, hace ya dos años, intentaba elevar mi razonamiento al foro publico, de que las monedas de 12€ pese a ser una "porqueria" como inversion en plata, (en aquel momento) era la mejor forma de guardar dinero, o reserva de valor, independientemente de lo que pasara en un futuro,.... ahora dos años mas tarde no solo tengo los 12€ por pieza, si no que tengo el doble valor mas que consolidado, y venga lo que venga seguire comiendo todos los dias si es preciso con mi plata, aunque no valga ya el euro, ¿o alguien me negara la comida pagando con plata?

Proclamo lo mismo que el aquella ocasion, esta vez con la moneda de 20€, y llegaran los detractores al igual que en aquella vez a decirme que estoy gilí...
Y no les hare caso, por supuesto.

Bueno a ver cuanto dura el hilo sin enmierdarse demasiado.

UN cordial saludo.


----------



## QuepasaRey (1 May 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Proclamo lo mismo que el aquella ocasion, esta vez con la moneda de 20€



Es que no creo que nadie dude ya de que vamos a vivir la misma carrera que con las de 12, pero distinta, las de 12 hubo muchos que hicieron salto de fe, cargaron, su apuesta se iba endulzando rapidamente, cargaron mas, el mercado les iba recompensando mas y mas...y cuando han entrado las masas, era demasiado tarde.

Las de 20, va a ser una carrera de media distancia, la cual, en el momento del pistoletazo van a salir corriendo x50 personas comparando con la anterior vez.

Van a durar menos, y van a estar mucho mas repartidas.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (1 May 2011)

Mi duda está en si va a haber pistoletazo o no, quien más quien menos tiene (o debería tener) en su cabeza a que precio del spot de la plata los futbitos y los travelos (me encantan esos nombres... ) son: 
- una manera de protegerse del madmax, 
- una potencial inversión a largo plazo, 
- una inversión real a corto,
- un chollo de los de duro a cuatro pesetas.

La cosa es: mucha gente vive en sitios donde el BDE lleva seco de carillos desde hace la tira, otra vive lejos y otra vive en sitios donde el BDE cierra en Junio. Yo creo que por eso y dado que los carillos han levantado la liebre (aquí ya está enterado hasta el apuntador, pues no tuvimos gente que desde este foro fue a contarlo a foros extranjeros para que se acabaran antes... :ouch: jesús, que cruz...) quien espere a precios del spot de "duros a cuatro pesetas", igual se lleva una sorpresa.... y es que ya no hay....

O lo mismo los acarajotaos del Banco de España se ponen las pilas y las retiran de circulación o suben el precio como si no fuéramos una puta caricatura de país bananero, (igual leen en la revista "BancoCentralNews"  lo que han echo los alemanes y se les cae la cara de vergüenza). Pero esto ya es menos probable yo estaría tranquilo .

Saludos.


----------



## FoSz2 (1 May 2011)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> O lo mismo los acarajotaos del Banco de España se ponen las pilas y las retiran de circulación o suben el precio como si no fuéramos una puta caricatura de país bananero, (igual leen en la revista "BancoCentralNews"  lo que han echo los alemanes y se les cae la cara de vergüenza).



Yo no sé quién es más torpe: los del BdE o los millones de españoles que tardan 4 meses en llevarse los k12 (mis cercanos todavía no lo ven claro:ouch


----------



## electric0 (1 May 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Es que no creo que nadie dude ya de que vamos a vivir la misma carrera que con las de 12, pero distinta, las de 12 hubo muchos que hicieron salto de fe, cargaron, su apuesta se iba endulzando rapidamente, cargaron mas, el mercado les iba recompensando mas y mas...y cuando han entrado las masas, era demasiado tarde.
> 
> Las de 20, va a ser una carrera de media distancia, la cual, en el momento del pistoletazo van a salir corriendo x50 personas comparando con la anterior vez.
> 
> Van a durar menos, y van a estar mucho mas repartidas.



Dos años antes como demuestra el hilo al que he puesto enlace, yo ya empece a comprar, sin prisa pero sin pausa, con prevision.




TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> .......
> 
> O lo mismo los acarajotaos del Banco de España se ponen las pilas y las retiran de circulación o suben el precio como si no fuéramos una puta caricatura de país bananero, (igual leen en la revista "BancoCentralNews"  lo que han echo los alemanes y se les cae la cara de vergüenza). Pero esto ya es menos probable yo estaría tranquilo .
> 
> Saludos.



Estoy convencido de que si hay mas monedas de 20€ (o de la cantidad que sea) ya si no estan acuñadas, como poco y al menos estan compradas las toneladas de plata correspondientes para acuñarlas, a la espera del horrible diseño, o de la orden del funcionario de turno, o de la fecha X para empezar.



FoSz2 dijo:


> Yo no sé quién es más torpe: los del BdE o los millones de españoles que tardan 4 meses en llevarse los k12 (mis cercanos todavía no lo ven claro:ouch



En este pais cuesta mucho pensar por si mismo, y cuando al final "piensan" ya es demasiado tarde.

Temome que pase lo mismo de nuevo en meses, con las mismas fases (aproximadas) que se dan/dieron con los k12, a saber....

1º desprecio e intento de ridiculizacion de compradores, ""gastaroslo en pu.tas"" "" mejor al psiquiatra "", lo que ya sabemos nada nuevo..

2ª desprecio de la pieza, "" eso es una mierda plata"" ""mejor bullion"" etc...

3ª Nerviosismo de los pseudo-numis y pseudo-pasa-plateros ante la subida de precio.

4ª intento de acaparar a como de lugar y sea preciso las maximas posibles.

5ª despresigio y siembra de dudas para intentar acaparar mas.

Y hasta aqui sabemos... las ridiculas fases "karlilleras" que se repetiran cual hombre tropezando dos veces en la misma mier.da...

Eso si, cada vez mas rapido y mas violentos, como si en ello les fuera su patetica vida..
 
Es lamentable ese comportamiento tan besugil como barbaro, que solo denota la agonia de ser mas que el vecino,.... mientras algunos pensamos en no ser estafados y conservar lo nuestro, que mas o menos trabajo nos cuesta ganar, otros piensan como mentir, engañar, falsificar, para hacerse con su beneficio y el de los demas.

Hispanistan no cambiara nunca..

Mi mas cordial saludo.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (1 May 2011)

Pues hombre la duda ofende, el banco de España tiene la obligación de velar por los interés de TODOS los españoles, como lo hace el alemán cuando ante el despelote de la plata primero rebajó la ley y luego ya directamente subió el precio de venta.

El ciudadano no tiene la obligación de entender de metales ni de saber a cuanto cotiza la plata, debería por la cuenta que le trae, pero no tiene obligación.

Y sí, yo he intentando hacérselo ver a mis amigos más cercanos para que "el gordo" estuviera más repartido y como quien oye llover hoyga... :ouch:


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (1 May 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Es lamentable ese comportamiento tan besugil como barbaro, que solo denota la agonia de ser mas que el vecino,.... mientras algunos pensamos en no ser estafados y conservar lo nuestro, que mas o menos trabajo nos cuesta ganar, otros piensan como mentir, engañar, falsificar, para hacerse con su beneficio y el de los demas.



Por eso hacía y hago yo propaganda entre mis amigos, el dinero que "pierde" el estado en plata que regala en ventanilla a precioputa sale de mis y sobre todo sus impuestos, y como todo el dinero del estado sólo los ignorantes y los HDLGP de los políticos se piensan que no es de nadie. Eso es lo que más me toca la moral, no sólo no ven como "aprovecharse" para no perder o ganar sino que ni siquiera les indigna el hecho. Así de anestesiada está la gente.

Pero bueno, volvamos al tema de las de 20€, ¿cuando pensáis empezar a comprar, si es que no habéis empezado ya? Yo de momento tengo que ahorrar y hacer balance de mis inversiones, así que de momento no estoy comprando.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 May 2011)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Pero bueno, volvamos al tema de las de 20€, ¿cuando pensáis empezar a comprar, si es que no habéis empezado ya? Yo de momento tengo que ahorrar y hacer balance de mis inversiones, así que de momento no estoy comprando.



En breve iré a buscar k12, y si no los encuentro el dinero destinado a ellos lo cambiaré por k20, ya que es un dinero que no pienso invertir ni en bullion, ni SLV ni cualquier otra cosa. 

Temo que esta vez el BdE siga los pasos de Alemania y deje de dispensar los k20, en cuyo caso sólo estarian disponibles los que aún quedaran en las sucursales bancarias. A lo mejor adquieren valor numismático y todo :XX:


----------



## FoSz2 (1 May 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> canjeas K20 por Fiat y adquieres oportunidades.



las k20 ya son fiat, no hace falta canjearlas.


----------



## FoSz2 (1 May 2011)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Pues hombre la duda ofende



Le aseguro que no nada hay más lejos de mi intención que el ofender.



TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> el banco de España tiene la obligación de velar por los interés de TODOS los españoles



Oiga, por favor, a estas alturas con estas cosas...



TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> El ciudadano no tiene la obligación de entender de metales ni de saber a cuanto cotiza la plata, debería por la cuenta que le trae, pero no tiene obligación.



Yo sí estoy de acuerdo en esto, pero el sistema se empeña en castigar a los que no son capaces de entender algo de economía, finanzas e inversiones.

Lo que yo critico no es que no se hayan dado cuenta desde el principio, es que una vez que se lo has explicado una, dos, tres, cuatro y más veces: NO LO QUIEREN SABER. 
Se lo explico a amigos, familiares, padres, hermanos, etc. NI PUTO CASO. 
Luego van a hacerle caso al oficinista de la sucursal bancaria de turno a ver en dónde meten sus ahorros.::


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (1 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> En breve iré a buscar k12, y si no los encuentro el dinero destinado a ellos lo cambiaré por k20, ya que es un dinero que no pienso invertir ni en bullion, ni SLV ni cualquier otra cosa.
> 
> Temo que esta vez el BdE siga los pasos de Alemania y deje de dispensar los k20, en cuyo caso sólo estarian disponibles los que aún quedaran en las sucursales bancarias. A lo mejor adquieren valor numismático y todo :XX:



Creo que Badajoz te queda cerca


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 May 2011)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Creo que Badajoz te queda cerca



Pero estoy sólo y para 83 monedas no compensa :ouch:


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (1 May 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Le aseguro que no nada hay más lejos de mi intención que el ofender.



Era una manera de hablar, ni se me paso por la cabeza que tuviera intención de ofender.



FoSz2 dijo:


> Oiga, por favor, a estas alturas con estas cosas...



Lo sé, lo sé, uno es un romántico..., pero es que en este caso ni siquiera hay una mano negra detrás, el BdE está dejando escapar unos millones que no van ni al bolsillo de botín ni al bolsillos de los políticos, ¡inaudito!



FoSz2 dijo:


> Yo sí estoy de acuerdo en esto, pero el sistema se empeña en castigar a los que no son capaces de entender algo de economía, finanzas e inversiones.
> 
> Lo que yo critico no es que no se hayan dado cuenta desde el principio, es que una vez que se lo has explicado una, dos, tres, cuatro y más veces: NO LO QUIEREN SABER.
> Se lo explico a amigos, familiares, padres, hermanos, etc. NI PUTO CASO.
> Luego van a hacerle caso al oficinista de la sucursal bancaria de turno a ver en dónde meten sus ahorros.::



Amén a eso. Dios me libre de recomendar inversiones, pero es que esto no era una inversión era un negocio con riesgo casi cero (por el robo), y se lo explicas y como no le ven la "trampa" no se fían. 

Yo en un par de semanas al menos no quiero saber nada de K20, luego ya poco a poco iremos viendo como va la cosa y a final de mes si quedan igual hay que cargar unos poquitos.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (1 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Pero estoy sólo y para 83 monedas no compensa :ouch:



¿Ni metiendo a cuatro colegas en el coche y les invitas a comer en compensación?


----------



## davitin (2 May 2011)

Aun recuerdo cuando, en el curro, se me ocurrio hablar en publico de las monedas de plata...la peña se descojono, y me miraron como diciendo "pero el segurata este matao de que va?".

Por mi que se jodan todos, yo ya no doy consejos a nadie sobre nada.


----------



## Sash (2 May 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Aun recuerdo cuando, en el curro, se me ocurrio hablar en publico de las monedas de plata...la peña se descojono, y me miraron como diciendo "pero el segurata este matao de que va?".
> 
> Por mi que se jodan todos, yo ya no doy consejos a nadie sobre nada.



Yo cuando lo comenté hace poco en el curro me dijeron que lo de acumular metales era como los que robaban cobre...

No te digo ná y te lo digo tó xD

Pd -> Dejadme alguna ristra de monedicas, no tengáis tantas prisas jjj.


----------



## electric0 (2 May 2011)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> .............
> Lo sé, lo sé, uno es un romántico..., pero es que en este caso ni siquiera hay una mano negra detrás, el BdE está dejando escapar unos millones que no van ni al bolsillo de botín ni al bolsillos de los políticos, ¡inaudito!



Le aconsejo buscar el pasaje de las uvas del lazarillo de tormes, explica de manera muy hispanistani este hecho... basicamente le dejan "robar" 2 mientras ellos "roban" 3... hay que pensar siempre que el que se deja robar, a lo mejor es porque roba mas que uno, y si uno roba piensa en que no lo cojan, y no piensa en lo que roba el otro...



TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> .............
> 
> Amén a eso. Dios me libre de recomendar inversiones, pero es que esto no era una inversión era un negocio con riesgo casi cero (por el robo), y se lo explicas y como no le ven la "trampa" no se fían.



Vistase de corbata, sientese detras de la mesa de un banco, hableles como si supiera lo que dice, con la mas absoluta seguridad, riase de sus gracias, y nunca dude de lo que vende.... vera como le creen... ¡pero por dios! ¿como va a tener razon si es Ud. pobre? ¡si por no tener, no tiene ni hipoteca.
[modo medio ironico off] ( es evidente que no se si Ud. tiene hipoteca o no, y tampoco me interesa, y que tampoco me meto en ninguna manera con sus palabras, simplemente me dan pie para escribir de forma ironica sobre la estupidez humana, que da mas credito a un traje bonito, que a un razonamiento brillante) 



TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> .............
> 
> Yo en un par de semanas al menos no quiero saber nada de K20, luego ya poco a poco iremos viendo como va la cosa y a final de mes si quedan igual hay que cargar unos poquitos.



Yo a falta de poder cargar en k12 lo hago en k20, al fin y al cabo perder no pierdo, y tengo posibilidad de ganar.



davitin dijo:


> Aun recuerdo cuando, en el curro, se me ocurrio hablar en publico de las monedas de plata...la peña se descojono, y me miraron como diciendo "pero el segurata este matao de que va?".
> 
> Por mi que se jodan todos, yo ya no doy consejos a nadie sobre nada.



Davitin, me sirve el mismo argumento de mas arriba, si, el que dice... vistase con corbata.......

------------------------

En algunos post anteriores he visto un error no de concepto, si no de digamos comunicacion, que nos puede llevar a un error "de bulto" y no por mala fe de nadie, si porque normalmente (y me incluyo) no distinguimos a la hora de hablar y escribir entre los distintos valores de las monedas, a saber...

El numismatico basicamente nos da a todos igual, seguramente cuando numismaticamente valgan algo estaremos todos criando malvas, asi que lo mejor es ignorarlo, esta, si, pero no nos va a servir.

El facial, es un valor fiat, un valor de acuñado, un valor ficticio, que sube o baja segun el valor del dinero, ... de la misma forma que en un pedazo de papel ponemos 5, 50, o 500 €, el papel es el mismo para todos los billetes, quizas algo mas grande, pero una mie.rda papel al fin y al cabo, a las k12 y las k20, les pasa lo mismo en un mismo pedazo de metal acuñamos un valor u otro.

Y por fin tenemos el valor real, el valor metal, en este caso 16.65 Ag.999, que podremos cambiar por mas o menos "cromos" pero porque en realidad los cromos valen mas o menos segun vaya la economia.

Por eso es relativo el valor del cambio, la mayor parte del tiempo lo hacemos al reves, no es la plata la que sube, es mas bien la moneda fiat la que cae,................ en realidad medimos las cosas con un "metro variable" pero el largo de la mesa siempre tiene el mismo tamaño, no termino de entender entonces el porque decimos que la mesa mide hoy dos metros, cuando ayer media uno, si sabemos que la mesa es la misma, ... prefiero pensar que tengo 40 kilos de plata (aprox.) en mis ahorros, es mas correcto.

MI mas cordial saludo.


----------



## electric0 (2 May 2011)

Siguendo la misma logica de mi post anterior (logica de la mas elemental posible imaginable) resulta que esta noche/madrugada la cotizacion de la plata ha caido estrepitosamente en un 12% (ahora ya anda subiendo de nuevo) si el mercado funcionara por la oferta-demanda pura y dura como siempre nos han hecho creer, la pregunta es ¿cuanta gente tenia que ponerse vendedora para desplomar el precio en esa cifra? y en epoca de incertidumbre como la que vivimos a nivel mundial ¿cuanta gente vende su plata para empezar otros negocios o meter ese dinero en mejor sitio?...

Raro ¿verdad? caben pocas explicaciones, la primera y mas logica es que el precio de la plata esta manipulado, haciendo caer artificialmente en un momento dado, alguien poderoso ganara millones, y si luego se recupera ya da igual, el negocio esta hecho... entonces ¿cual es el precio real del fisico?...

Y mas importante ¿realmente a las 2 de la mañana alguien me hubiera vendido plata fisica en algun punto de la tierra? seguramente no, y menos al precio de cotizacion.

Seguimos comprando y vendiendo papelines de colores (en general) y engañandonos unos a otros, no es momento de vender nuestra plata (a no ser que en la no venta vayan los garbanzos del dia) es momento de acumular fisico mientras se pueda, a la espera de que los papelines de colores terminen por no valer mas que la tinta que contienen, entonces triunfara el fisico, como nunca antes lo ha hecho en toda la historia.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 May 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Siguendo la misma logica de mi post anterior (logica de la mas elemental posible imaginable) resulta que esta noche/madrugada la cotizacion de la plata ha caido estrepitosamente en un 12% (ahora ya anda subiendo de nuevo) si el mercado funcionara por la oferta-demanda pura y dura como siempre nos han hecho creer, la pregunta es ¿cuanta gente tenia que ponerse vendedora para desplomar el precio en esa cifra? y en epoca de incertidumbre como la que vivimos a nivel mundial ¿cuanta gente vende su plata para empezar otros negocios o meter ese dinero en mejor sitio?...
> 
> Raro ¿verdad? caben pocas explicaciones, la primera y mas logica es que el precio de la plata esta manipulado, haciendo caer artificialmente en un momento dado, alguien poderoso ganara millones, y si luego se recupera ya da igual, el negocio esta hecho... entonces ¿cual es el precio real del fisico?...
> 
> ...



No es por nada, pero si aquí es de noche más al este es de día ienso:

Por supuesto que todo esto es más que sospechoso, y más un día en el que Londres no abre. Ahora la caída es de poco más del 5 %.


----------



## electric0 (2 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> No es por nada, pero si aquí es de noche más al este es de día ienso:
> 
> Por supuesto que todo esto es más que sospechoso, y más un día en el que Londres no abre. Ahora la caída es de poco más del 5 %.



Debo de haberme explicado mal... tambien a las 2 de la madrugada en nueva Zelanda son las 2 de la tarde.... no me referia a la hora en si, fuere de noche o dia, si no al momento, me referia a que en ese momento de caida nadie venderia fisico al precio de cotizacion, nadie que compre/venda fisico asume una caida de 12% en unas horas nada mas, es decir, podrian asumirlo en varios meses, varios dias, pero.... ¿en horas? 

Es todo muy sospechoso, pero mucho, y mas cuando en horas posteriores sube de nuevo y recupera al menos la mitad de lo perdido.... no huele, si no mas bien apesta, a manipulacion del mercado.

Saludos.


----------



## cornelius (2 May 2011)

Muy buenas... siguiendo los hilos sobre la plata me surge una duda sobre la postura de algunos foreros.

He leido que algunos sugieren que aún no es el momento de cargar con las de 20... cosa que no entiendo, si tienes liquidez y tu intención es deshacerte de papelitos inútiles... Si el pecio de la plata aún no supera los 20 no tienes más que esperar...depues, si sube bien, si no sube sigues pudiendo jugar a que tienes un cofre del tesoro...

Yo cargué con las de 12 (no con las suficientes, como todos), pero si deseo seguir convirtiendo mis ahorros en algo más solido que un papel de colores, no veo inconveniente alguno en adquirir las de 20. (al precio que está el oro queda descartado... yo hice algunas compras en 2009 y ahora me da pereza pagar casi el doble por las mismas monedas )....


----------



## FoSz2 (2 May 2011)

cornelius dijo:


> Muy buenas... siguiendo los hilos sobre la plata me surge una duda sobre la postura de algunos foreros.
> 
> He leido que algunos sugieren que aún no es el momento de cargar con las de 20... cosa que no entiendo, si tienes liquidez y tu intención es deshacerte de papelitos inútiles... Si el pecio de la plata aún no supera los 20 no tienes más que esperar...depues, si sube bien, si no sube sigues pudiendo jugar a que tienes un cofre del tesoro...
> 
> Yo cargué con las de 12 (no con las suficientes, como todos), pero si deseo seguir convirtiendo mis ahorros en algo más solido que un papel de colores, no veo inconveniente alguno en adquirir las de 20. (al precio que está el oro queda descartado... yo hice algunas compras en 2009 y ahora me da pereza pagar casi el doble por las mismas monedas )....



Las inversiones las decide cada uno, son personales e intransferibles. Si tu crees que debes invertir en k20, adelante. 

Yo creo que hasta que no supere el spot de 37.36 €/oz, es decir, hasta que el valor de su contenido en plata no iguale al facial, es mejor el bullion. Todo esto teniendo en cuenta que no puedas conseguir k12 (que ya no quedan en casi ningún lado).

Hay otras personas que piensan que es mejor antes por el "seguro".

Evidentemente, es mejor tener una moneda de 20 que un papelito de 20.


----------



## Athelstan (2 May 2011)

cornelius dijo:


> He leido que algunos sugieren que aún no es el momento de cargar con las de 20... cosa que no entiendo, si tienes liquidez y tu intención es deshacerte de papelitos inútiles... Si el pecio de la plata aún no supera los 20 no tienes más que esperar...depues, si sube bien, si no sube sigues pudiendo jugar a que tienes un cofre del tesoro...



La decisión de canjear billetes por monedas de 20€ y cuándo hacerlo depende del perfil del inversor y de sus intenciones y perspectivas.

Si alguien cambia monedas del BdE para especular con la plata, le sale más a cuenta comprar monedas de 12€ a particulares, aunque sea con un premium, que de 20€, ya que la cantidad de plata es la misma. Así, si la cantidad de plata contenida en un Karlillo/Futbolín (16,65 gramos) se pone a 22€, el que hubiese cambiado pongamos que 1000 monedas de 20€ se embolsaría 2000€ euros de beneficio al venderlas, mientras que el que hubiese comprado el mismo número de Karlillos con premium a 15€ la unidad se haría con la nada despreciable cantidad de 7000€ de beneficio.

El riesgo para el comprador con premium es el poco probable escenario de que la plata se desmorone, en cuyo caso perdería el premium hasta quedarse con los 12€ de facial del Karlillo. Pero aún así, la cantidad de plata adquirida, si lo que interesa es tener el mayor peso posible, es superior a si hubiese cambiado sus billetes por monedas de 20€.

Creo que por esas dos razones (mayor beneficio si interesa especular, mayor cantidad de plata si interesa acumular) hay una parte de los usuarios que considera que, si bien ningún momento es malo para cambiar papel por metal, las monedas de 20€ no son prioridad. No obstante, hay factores (posibilidad de que sean la última emisión de este tipo del BdE siguiendo el ejemplo alemán, tromba de inversores cambiando cuando la plata contenida supere los20€, etc.) que hacen que a día de hoy tampoco esté de más ir haciéndose con unas cuantas monedas de 20€.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 May 2011)

cornelius dijo:


> Muy buenas... siguiendo los hilos sobre la plata me surge una duda sobre la postura de algunos foreros.
> 
> He leido que algunos sugieren que aún no es el momento de cargar con las de 20... cosa que no entiendo, si tienes liquidez y tu intención es deshacerte de papelitos inútiles... Si el pecio de la plata aún no supera los 20 no tienes más que esperar...depues, si sube bien, si no sube sigues pudiendo jugar a que tienes un cofre del tesoro...
> 
> Yo cargué con las de 12 (no con las suficientes, como todos), pero si deseo seguir convirtiendo mis ahorros en algo más solido que un papel de colores, no veo inconveniente alguno en adquirir las de 20. (al precio que está el oro queda descartado... yo hice algunas compras en 2009 y ahora me da pereza pagar casi el doble por las mismas monedas )....



K12 mejor que k20, pero k20 mejor que papel. Además, es posible que cuando los k20 sean baratos no puedas cargar todos los que quieras. No es probable pero tampoco imposible. Yo cuando quiera comprar karlillos, si no me ofrecen de 12 los pillaré de 20.

Por cierto, 47 $ ya.


----------



## electric0 (2 May 2011)

cornelius dijo:


> Muy buenas... siguiendo los hilos sobre la plata me surge una duda sobre la postura de algunos foreros.
> 
> He leido que algunos sugieren que aún no es el momento de cargar con las de 20... cosa que no entiendo, si tienes liquidez y tu intención es deshacerte de papelitos inútiles... Si el pecio de la plata aún no supera los 20 no tienes más que esperar...depues, si sube bien, si no sube sigues pudiendo jugar a que tienes un cofre del tesoro...
> 
> Yo cargué con las de 12 (no con las suficientes, como todos), pero si deseo seguir convirtiendo mis ahorros en algo más solido que un papel de colores, no veo inconveniente alguno en adquirir las de 20. (al precio que está el oro queda descartado... yo hice algunas compras en 2009 y ahora me da pereza pagar casi el doble por las mismas monedas )....



Indistintamente de la opinion de algunos, y de las expectativas de cada uno hay cosas que son indudables, cosas que no son discutibles (seria como dudar que el agua esta mojada) siempre mejor k12 comprados en el banco/caja/Bde, que K20 comprados en los mismos sitios por valor facial, ya que comprando K12 se obtiene mas Ag que comprando k20.

Otra es que es preferible k20 que papelillos de colores, puestos a rellenar el colchon, mejor en moneda de plata que en billete, ya que el billete es totalmente destruible por varios y muchos motivos, mientras que la moneda es indestructible (como mucho fundible y aun asi no perderderia todo el valor) la unica posibilidad de destruccion total de la moneda seria almacenarla cerca de litros y litros de acido, y eso pues.... como que no es muy normal.

Mejor tambien plata que oro, ya que aunque mas pesada y mas voluminosa, es mas fraccionada (relacion valor/pieza) con lo cual es mas comoda a la hora de pagar cosas pequeñas (en caso de madmax o similar).

Si las expectativas son hacerse rico con monedas arriba y abajo, pues como que no... hay que tomarse estas monedas como lo que son, reserva de valor, ahorros en bancolchon, asegurados si no al 100% casi, contra todo, inflacion, madmax, hiperinflacion, caida del euro, expulsion del euro, creacion de los neomortadelos, etc, etc, etc, ...

Un saludo.


----------



## cornelius (2 May 2011)

Muchas gracias por sus clarificadoras respuestas...

Mi objetivo es bancolchon... Sobre las de 12 ya hace días que en bcn no quedan... era divertido ver los últimos días compradores con acompañantes.. algunos se traian al abuelo, la tía... el sobrino skater... 

Yo llevo un tiempo comprando y ha sido curioso ver la explosión repentina que ha aparecido de compradores... estoy seguro que los responsables de esta han sido ustedes con sus sabios consejos 

Por lo que han dicho, a parte de los 20, a lo mejor me compro algún lingotillo para el cofre del tesoro... siempre he querido tener un lingote e hice el capullo con el oro en su día (jodido miedo)...

PD: Por cierto... dónde han ido a parar los hilos del oro???


----------



## Vedast_borrado (2 May 2011)

cornelius dijo:


> PD: Por cierto... dónde han ido a parar los hilos del oro???



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...1290-oro-hilo-oficial-4-a-96.html#post4299468


----------



## Taxidermista (2 May 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Yo creo que hasta que no supere el spot de 36,37 €, es decir, hasta que el valor de su contenido en plata no iguale al facial



Esa cifra es correcta? A mí me salen *37,35 €/onza* para el punto de equilibrio.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (2 May 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Mejor tambien plata que oro, ya que aunque mas pesada y mas voluminosa, es mas fraccionada (relacion valor/pieza) con lo cual es mas comoda a la hora de pagar cosas pequeñas (en caso de madmax o similar).



No es muy relevante en esta discusión, pero para según que escenario de madmax, el oro le da sopas con onda a la plata, si el escenario es degeneración paulatina de la sociedad posiblemente la plata de más juego por lo comentado por usted, si el escenario es de "Katapum y sal corriendo por patas" el oro le da mil vueltas por su densidad de valor. 

Y por último como metal precioso a no olvidar en caso de madmax: el plomo, que para mucho metalero (especialmente americano) forma parte de la Santisíma Trinida Metalera: Oro, plata y plomo 

Yo plomo todavía no tengo, pero ya he avisado a mis amigos (que me consideran un friki por lo de la plata, y más cosas ): "_el día que os avise que he empezado a cambiar plata por plomo, ese día agarraos a las kalandracas..._"


----------



## FoSz2 (2 May 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Esa cifra es correcta? A mí me salen *37,35 €/onza* para el punto de equilibrio.



Perdón, la he escrito de memoria y parece que me ha dado un ataque temporal de dislexia

Mis cálculos son 37.36 €/oz

Supongo que según los decimales que tomes en los gramos/onza y cómo redondees, saldrá 37.35 ó 37.36


----------



## electric0 (2 May 2011)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> No es muy relevante en esta discusión, pero para según que escenario de madmax, el oro le da sopas con onda a la plata, si el escenario es degeneración paulatina de la sociedad posiblemente la plata de más juego por lo comentado por usted, si el escenario es de "Katapum y sal corriendo por patas" el oro le da mil vueltas por su densidad de valor.
> 
> Y por último como metal precioso a no olvidar en caso de madmax: el plomo, que para mucho metalero (especialmente americano) forma parte de la Santisíma Trinida Metalera: Oro, plata y plomo
> 
> Yo plomo todavía no tengo, pero ya he avisado a mis amigos (que me consideran un friki por lo de la plata, y más cosas ): "_el día que os avise que he empezado a cambiar plata por plomo, ese día agarraos a las kalandracas..._"



Pensaba en un madmax moderado, donde si es util, evidentemente en un madmax salvaje, es mas importante un buen macheton y ningun remordimiento a la hora de rebanar pescuezos.

UN saludo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 May 2011)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> No es muy relevante en esta discusión, pero para según que escenario de madmax, el oro le da sopas con onda a la plata, si el escenario es degeneración paulatina de la sociedad posiblemente la plata de más juego por lo comentado por usted, si el escenario es de "Katapum y sal corriendo por patas" el oro le da mil vueltas por su densidad de valor.
> 
> Y por último como metal precioso a no olvidar en caso de madmax: el plomo, que para mucho metalero (especialmente americano) forma parte de la Santisíma Trinida Metalera: Oro, plata y plomo
> 
> Yo plomo todavía no tengo, pero ya he avisado a mis amigos (que me consideran un friki por lo de la plata, y más cosas ): "_el día que os avise que he empezado a cambiar plata por plomo, ese día agarraos a las kalandracas..._"



El mítico Remignton new army, próxima burbuja  Tengo entendido que ni necesitas licencia de armas para lanzar bolitas de plomo.


----------



## JAD (3 May 2011)

Bueno si me lo permite, le corrijo.....

Se necesita una licencia digamos facilona...... sin examen en la GC, ni armero, etc....y son 6 tiros. Pero la recarga es lenta. En este campo me muevo un poco.

Yo le recomiendo la licencia E y una repetidora remington 850 a ser posible para lo que hablan .

Un saludo.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (3 May 2011)

Hombre yo me quedo con el Remignton New Army Burbujo, que dispara balas de plata, por aquello de los hombres lobo y porque, hay que decirlo, el plomo es de pobres


----------



## JAD (3 May 2011)

Pos recarga los cartuchos de escopeta con cuarter dolar y verás......
pregunta a los Charlys.......

Un saludo


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (3 May 2011)

JAD dijo:


> Bueno si me lo permite, le corrijo.....
> 
> Se necesita una licencia digamos facilona...... sin examen en la GC, ni armero, etc....y son 6 tiros. Pero la recarga es lenta. En este campo me muevo un poco.
> 
> ...



Hombre, hay que estar bien preparado:

[YOUTUBE]YouTube - Remington 1858 "New Army" revolver using pre-loaded cylinders like a modern speedloader[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (3 May 2011)

Hace tiempo me recomendaron una Fabarn Martial Ultrashort o una Franchi.

Son las pajilleras que lleva la policiía nacional.


----------



## electric0 (3 May 2011)

Es pronunciar la palabra magica y la conversacion termina en armas automaticamente (y los que hemos manejado muchas y de muy diversos tipos, y en muy diversas situaciones, terminamos por no querer hablar de ellas)

------------

Al hilo del hilo, sigue volatil, sobre 1000€/k pero con "espantadas" arriba y abajo, de mas de 30-40€/k.... sencillamente es imposible, la unica explicacion que veo es la manipulacion, para arruinar a los pequeños y quedarse el pastel entre unos pocos, estabilizarlo de nuevo, que vaya subiendo con alegria, captar de nuevo a "nuevos pequeños", y repetir una vez mas el proceso... terminara desligandose del fisico de verdad, si no lo esta haciendo ya, y tendremos dos cotizaciones muy separadas, sin nada que ver una con otra.

SAludos.


----------



## ἐκλεκτικός (3 May 2011)

Hoy he llamado a mi oficina bancaria y me han dicho que no tienen monedas disponibles, que hay que pedirlas. ¿qué me aconsejáis que pida?¿de qué valor?Me he leído tooooodo el hilo y ahora estoy peor que al principio.


----------



## Athelstan (3 May 2011)

ἐκλεκτικός dijo:


> Hoy he llamado a mi oficina bancaria y me han dicho que no tienen monedas disponibles, que hay que pedirlas. ¿qué me aconsejáis que pida?¿de qué valor?Me he leído tooooodo el hilo y ahora estoy peor que al principio.



Si tienen de 12€, de 12€ -y da gracias a los Hados porque todavía les queden-. Si tienen de 20€, pues de 20€. Son los dos únicos valores, si quieres de 12€ a particulares tendrás que pagarlas más caras.


----------



## ἐκλεκτικός (3 May 2011)

Según tu experiencia, ¿cuánto te cobra el banco por las de 20? ¿20? o ¿tienen comisión?Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Athelstan (3 May 2011)

ἐκλεκτικός dijo:


> Según tu experiencia, ¿cuánto te cobra el banco por las de 20? ¿20? o ¿tienen comisión?Gracias por tu respuesta



El banco no te cobra ninguna comisión por las monedas de 12€ y de 20€, ya que no las estás comprando, las estás *cambiando*. Es como si vas y cambias un billete de diez por diez monedas de un euro. La comisión solo tiene lugar si compras monedas de 12€ a particulares.


----------



## ἐκλεκτικός (3 May 2011)

Entendido, voy a acercarme a la oficina a ver si me consiguen algunas.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (3 May 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Aun recuerdo cuando, en el curro, se me ocurrio hablar en publico de las monedas de plata...la peña se descojono, y me miraron como diciendo "pero el segurata este matao de que va?".
> 
> Por mi que se jodan todos, yo ya no doy consejos a nadie sobre nada.



Te entiendo, lo he vivido, pero hay que intentar ayudar a la gente, sobre todo la que tienes más cerca. Yo en mi caso no tengo familia de sangre, pero a la que será antes o después mi familia politica se lo estoy intentando meter y tampoco surte efecto... Bueno por lo menos en lo de las tierras de cultivo me va haciendo caso...


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (3 May 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Vistase de corbata, sientese detras de la mesa de un banco, hableles como si supiera lo que dice, con la mas absoluta seguridad, riase de sus gracias, y nunca dude de lo que vende.... vera como le creen... ¡pero por dios! ¿como va a tener razon si es Ud. pobre? ¡si por no tener, no tiene ni hipoteca.
> [modo medio ironico off] ( es evidente que no se si Ud. tiene hipoteca o no, y tampoco me interesa, y que tampoco me meto en ninguna manera con sus palabras, simplemente me dan pie para escribir de forma ironica sobre la estupidez humana, que *da mas credito a un traje bonito, que a un razonamiento brillante)*
> 
> ...prefiero pensar que tengo *40 kilos de plata* (aprox.) en mis ahorros, es mas correcto.
> ...



MI MÁS ROTUNDA NEGATIVA A SU RAZONAMIENTO SEÑOR ELECTRICO:

MUCHAS VECES EL TRAJE NI SIQUIERA ES BONITO:XX::XX::XX:

Joder electrico 40 kilitos en plata... y yo contento porque he conseguido llegar a 10... Siempre ha habido clases...:´(


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (3 May 2011)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> No es muy relevante en esta discusión, pero para según que escenario de madmax, el oro le da sopas con onda a la plata, si el escenario es degeneración paulatina de la sociedad posiblemente la plata de más juego por lo comentado por usted, si el escenario es de "Katapum y sal corriendo por patas" el oro le da mil vueltas por su densidad de valor.
> 
> Y por último como metal precioso a no olvidar en caso de madmax: el plomo, que para mucho metalero (especialmente americano) forma parte de la Santisíma Trinida Metalera: Oro, plata y plomo
> 
> Yo plomo todavía no tengo, pero ya he avisado a mis amigos (que me consideran un friki por lo de la plata, y más cosas ): "_el día que os avise que he empezado a cambiar plata por plomo, ese día agarraos a las kalandracas..._"



De acuerdo con lo primero, pero ¿plomo? nunca lo había oido... Tengo que aprender más...
Podrías desarrollarlo un poco por favor. O si dejas alguna dirección...


----------



## Fetuccini (3 May 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> De acuerdo con lo primero, pero ¿plomo? nunca lo había oido... Tengo que aprender más...
> Podrías desarrollarlo un poco por favor. O si dejas alguna dirección...









La dirección es la que le indica la parte redondeada, la velocidad es "cagando leches".


----------



## electric0 (3 May 2011)

ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO dijo:


> MI MÁS ROTUNDA NEGATIVA A SU RAZONAMIENTO SEÑOR ELECTRICO:
> 
> MUCHAS VECES EL TRAJE NI SIQUIERA ES BONITO:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Joder electrico 40 kilitos en plata... y yo contento porque he conseguido llegar a 10... Siempre ha habido clases...:´(



Tambien es vedad, algunos trajes dan ganas de vomitar...

Hoy tengo mas, me acaban de llegar 900 mas, pero estas van de paso, no se paran ni a tomar cafe, bueno, a tomar cafe si, que ya estas horas no me atienden en el otro sitio, (jodios repartidores de paqueteria....) pero mañana a las 9 si no hay nada en contra y todo va bien, se van de viaje para no volver, jajajajajajajajajajaja.

Un saludo.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (3 May 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Tambien es vedad, algunos trajes dan ganas de vomitar...
> 
> Hoy tengo mas, me acaban de llegar 900 mas, pero estas van de paso, no se paran ni a tomar cafe, bueno, a tomar cafe si, que ya estas horas no me atienden en el otro sitio, (jodios repartidores de paqueteria....) pero mañana a las 9 si no hay nada en contra y todo va bien, se van de viaje para no volver, jajajajajajajajajajaja.
> 
> Un saludo.



Si que estás consiguiendo si... Yo por ahora no puedo apretar más, ya veremos en el futuro...


----------



## IzsI (8 Ago 2011)

sigue siendo "fácil" conseguir monedas de 20€ ?

en el BdE en Madrid como andará el tema ?


----------



## aet_78 (17 Ago 2011)

Alguien nos puede iluminar sobre la conveniencia o no de comprar monedas de 20€, o la cosa no llegará a la misma situación que las de 12€.


----------



## skifi (17 Ago 2011)

aet_78 dijo:


> Alguien nos puede iluminar sobre la conveniencia o no de comprar monedas de 20€, o la cosa no llegará a la misma situación que las de 12€.



Si el spot de la plata sigue subiendo, alcanzará el precio de la contenida en los k20 (karlillos de 20€) sin duda, antes o despues. Otra cosa es que para entonces sigan estando disponibles o se hayan agotado  De todas formas, para lo que rinde hoy en día el dinero en el banco...

El plan seria:
- Mejor tener tu dinero de "bancolchón" en monedas de plata que en billetes. A unas malas, tienen el valor intrinseco del metal.
- Mejor pillar k12 que k20 si tienes la opcion (mas plata a mismo gasto). Valora si te compensa comprar los k12 por un pequeño sobreprecio (como en el hilo del BID-ASK)
- Si no tienes k12 a 12€ en tu zona, y no quieres pagar sobreprecio por ellas, cambia el dinero que no utilices en el dia a dia por k20. Cuanto antes. Si te surgen luego otras opciones de inversion mejores, o una emergencia, cambiarlas por billetes o ingresarlos en tu cuenta es gratis


----------



## uojoo (17 Ago 2011)

Es una inversion con 0 riesgo, vas a perder el rendimiento que te podria dar otra inversion durante el tiempo en que el facial y el precio de la plata contenida se igualen. Pero vamos que entre papeles de 20€ y monedas de ag de 20€ no hay color , aunque actualmente debido al precio de la cotizacion de la plata es mas rentable comprar otro tipo de moneda ( mas cantidad de plata por el mismo precio ) pero no tienes el seguro del facial a excepcion de los karlillos.


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Ago 2011)

El k20 tiene 16,65 gramos de plata pura y cuesta 20 lerus, por lo que sale a 1.2012 €/g.

Una onza pesa 31.103 gramos, por lo que el spot de la plata será igual al coste del k20 cuando:

31.103 g/oz · 1.2012 €/g = 37.36 €/oz

Peeero hay que añadir a su competidor (las bullion) el IVA, el coste de fabricación de la moneda, el margen de beneficio, el premium, los gastos de envío y yo qué sé qué más... (mínimo del 13% sobre el spot)

Yo empezaré a cargar k20 cuando se llegue a los 33/34 €/oz. Si es antes prefiero bullion. Bueno k12 mejor que bullion, pero yo no soy tan suertudo como algunos por aquí y aunque lo sigo intentando, siempre me dicen que no, que ya no les queda.


----------



## muyuu (17 Ago 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Dentro de 20 años cuando se hayan fundido casi todas por el excepcional valor de su plata las tres que queden serán una gran reliquia de este momento histórico. :XX:



Lo dices de coña pero es muy plausible.


----------



## uojoo (17 Ago 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Os digo una cosa:
> 
> Preguntarle a todos los del foro bid-ask su experiencia con la venta de monedas de 12 €.
> 
> ...



Pues comenta tu la opinion de los del bid-ask


----------



## Arraez (19 Ago 2011)

uojoo dijo:


> Pues comenta tu la opinion de los del bid-ask



El bid ask no sirve para nada. Hay ofertas por 12,05, 12,50 y similares... estando ahora mismo el spot a 15, y el andorrano por ejemplo (por poner el sitio más conocido aquí) las paga a 13,57.


----------



## Drinito (29 Ago 2011)

Para mí ha llegado la hora de empezar a cargar de estas....... suerte en la búsqueda!!!


----------



## aet_78 (6 Sep 2011)

Me encuentro muy preocupado por la búsqueda de monedas de 20€. 
Esta mañana he ido a la central de una conocida _caja de ahoghos _recientemente "fusionada", y cual es mi sorpresa al decirme la cajera que no solo no hay monedas de 12€ sino que tampoco hay de 20€.
Nos encontramos ante una nueva búsqueda del tesoro en sucursales de pueblos perdidos o tan solo ha sido circunstancial.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## quepenadepais (6 Sep 2011)

aet_78 dijo:


> Me encuentro muy preocupado por la búsqueda de monedas de 20€.
> Esta mañana he ido a la central de una conocida _caja de ahoghos _recientemente "fusionada", y cual es mi sorpresa al decirme la cajera que no solo no hay monedas de 12€ sino que tampoco hay de 20€.
> Nos encontramos ante una nueva búsqueda del tesoro en sucursales de pueblos perdidos o tan solo ha sido circunstancial.
> Un saludo a todos



Yo ayer recorri 4 sucursales de cajas diferentes. En 2 no tenian y las otras 2 me dijeron que solo se las podian ofrecer a clientes que tuvieran cuenta con ellos (y no era mi caso).


----------



## ako (6 Sep 2011)

Pues yo he ido a un banco a recoger la leche de mis vacas, cuando veo unas preciosas moneditas de 12 euros en el mostrador, le pregunto a la cajera que si me las cambia por papelitos de colores y me dice que le haria un favor, que no sabe que hacer con las moneditas de plata, total que he encargado 100 monedas de 12 aunque dudo que me las traigan.


----------



## landasurf (6 Sep 2011)

Dejaros de rollos y acudid a sedes del BDE en diferentes capitales de provincia. Rentabilizareis mas el tiempo mientras queden...


----------



## quaver (6 Sep 2011)

aet_78 dijo:


> Me encuentro muy preocupado por la búsqueda de monedas de 20€.
> Esta mañana he ido a la central de una conocida _caja de ahoghos _recientemente "fusionada", y cual es mi sorpresa al decirme la cajera que no solo no hay monedas de 12€ sino que tampoco hay de 20€.
> Nos encontramos ante una nueva búsqueda del tesoro en sucursales de pueblos perdidos o tan solo ha sido circunstancial.
> Un saludo a todos



Mi primer día: 13 de 12€ y 22 de 20€


----------



## Autómata (7 Sep 2011)

En el Bde de Coruña tenéis de los dos años 2010 y 2011 , perfecto para completar vuestra colección  ...

Y que no se os olvide preguntarle al cajero si tiene de 12€, podéis llevaros una agradable sorpresa  .


----------



## quaver (8 Sep 2011)

Autómata dijo:


> Y que no se os olvide preguntarle al cajero si tiene de 12€, podéis llevaros una agradable sorpresa  .



¿Alguna devolución? ¿Qué cantidad?

Si queréis una moneda de Clara en casa por 20€:
Impacto Coleccionables


----------



## Autómata (8 Sep 2011)

quaver dijo:


> ¿Alguna devolución? ¿Qué cantidad?
> 
> Si queréis una moneda de Clara en casa por 20€:
> Impacto Coleccionables



Fueron 7 en una ocasión y 6 en otra las monedas de 12€. Sí, hay gente poco informada que va a devolverlas.


----------



## aet_78 (18 Oct 2011)

Señores esto se acerca....
Ya hay sucursales donde no quedan monedas de 20€. Habrá que recoger las que queden y por supuesto olvidarse de las de 12€.


----------



## Palasaca (18 Oct 2011)

Justamente opino lo contrario, hoy la plata acaba de bajar hasta los 720€ el kilo y eso pone a las monedas de 12€ perdiendo su punto de equilibrio, ahora se abre la veda a cazar a todas las que se devuelvan por no presentar "ningún interés" sin embargo las de 20€ todavía están lejos...muy lejos...demasiado lejos... de los 1200€ Kilo.:cook:


----------



## aet_78 (18 Oct 2011)

Supongo que habrá sido casualidad. Pero como en una sucursal me pidieron ser cliente (y eso que ya les había pillado monedas con anterioridad...), pues pensé que había llegado la hora de empezar la caza del tesoro.
En cuanto a las de 12€, ¿que soleis hacer? Insistis nuevamente en sucursales que ya habeis preguntado?
Un saludo para todos


----------



## Palasaca (18 Oct 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Entiendo su idea pero solo decirle que el dinero en metalico plata es siempre mejor que en papel dinero, no es lo más comodo para guardar pero dá mayor sensación de seguridad y refugio; al menos ese es mi parecer.



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## HumanHistory (18 Oct 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo



No he mirado como anda la planta, pero me parece que si todo el mundo la pilla, no sé si se hace negocio. De por sí, creo que ya está muy alta, estos últimos años la gente ha pillado mucha, igual que el oro, y ha dejado de ser inversión.

La idea es muy buena, pero es mejor investigar opciones en el mercado. Cualquier cosa que tenga valor intrínseco y que vaya a subir en el futuro. No a corto plazo, que no interesa demasiado, sino a largo plazo. Mejor si te da dividendos anualmente, además de ir subiendo su valor.


----------



## Palasaca (18 Oct 2011)

> No he mirado como anda la planta



Supongo que te refieres a la plata, pues hoy a llegado a bajar hasta los 720€ kg y se a recuperado llegando hasta los 750€ kg precisamente por su volatilidad la gente se asusta de pillarla (onzas) pero si pillas plata amonedada (12€, 20€) la cosa cambia, no hay mayor seguridad, cambias el soporte € con algo que tiene un valor intrínseco. Hablo de protección no de inversión (de momento)

PD Buen vídeo este que linkeas.


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (18 Oct 2011)

HumanHistory dijo:


> No he mirado como anda la planta, pero me parece que si todo el mundo la pilla, no sé si se hace negocio. De por sí, creo que ya está muy alta, estos últimos años la gente ha pillado mucha, igual que el oro, y ha dejado de ser inversión.
> 
> La idea es muy buena, pero es mejor investigar opciones en el mercado. Cualquier cosa que tenga valor intrínseco y que vaya a subir en el futuro. No a corto plazo, que no interesa demasiado, sino a largo plazo. Mejor si te da dividendos anualmente, además de ir subiendo su valor.



Matildes o letras del tesoro? :XX:


----------



## HumanHistory (19 Oct 2011)

Horizonte_enladrillado dijo:


> Matildes o letras del tesoro? :XX:



Deuda estatal no. Hay gente que ha pillado participaciones en minas de plata, en lugar de plata propiamente. Me parece que ya no es muy buena inversión.

La gente que compró participaciones de Google hace 10 años, me parece que ahora mismo se está riendo de la crisis, ¿no? Mucho mejor que la plata, encima con dividendos todos los años.

Desde luego, nada estatal. Algo con proyección de futuro.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (19 Oct 2011)

HumanHistory dijo:


> Deuda estatal no. Hay gente que ha pillado participaciones en minas de plata, en lugar de plata propiamente. Me parece que ya no es muy buena inversión.
> 
> La gente que compró participaciones de Google hace 10 años, me parece que ahora mismo se está riendo de la crisis, ¿no? Mucho mejor que la plata, encima con dividendos todos los años.
> 
> Desde luego, nada estatal. Algo con proyección de futuro.



Jran consejo, el dividendo de Google es muy bueno.


----------



## HumanHistory (19 Oct 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Jran consejo, el dividendo de Google es muy bueno.




Bueno, como usted es Berlusconi, nos puede ilustrar mejor sus recomendaciones... espera, que no ha dado ninguna todavía...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (19 Oct 2011)

HumanHistory dijo:


> Bueno, como usted es Berlusconi, nos puede ilustrar mejor sus recomendaciones... espera, que no ha dado ninguna todavía...



Pues anda que no tengo mensajes en los hilos metaleros...

Como seguro metales, y ultraseguro los karlillos. Los seguros no se hacen para ganar dinero, sino para utilizarlos cuando no quede más remedio.

Y para ganar dinero, trabajar y generar riqueza, que será la única opción cuando el capitalismo financiero pase pronto a la historia. Llegado ese momento, habrá que tener las oportunas tierras de cultivo, porque comemos petróleo y su producción ya no puede ser aumentada.


----------



## HumanHistory (19 Oct 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Pues anda que no tengo mensajes en los hilos metaleros...
> 
> Como seguro metales, y ultraseguro los karlillos. Los seguros no se hacen para ganar dinero, sino para utilizarlos cuando no quede más remedio.
> 
> Y para ganar dinero, trabajar y generar riqueza, que será la única opción cuando el capitalismo financiero pase pronto a la historia. Llegado ese momento, habrá que tener las oportunas tierras de cultivo, porque comemos petróleo y su producción ya no puede ser aumentada.



Una pregunta ...¿qué es capitalismo? y ¿qué es capital?


----------



## fff (19 Oct 2011)

Según la wikipedia

_El capitalismo es el orden social que resulta de la libertad económica en la disposición y usufructo de la propiedad privada sobre el capital como herramienta de producción_

Sin embargo estamos hablando de _capitalismo financiero_

_Mientras que en la economía de mercado las ganancias del empresario son la consecuencia de haber producido con eficiencia, en *el capitalismo financiero* se busca la optimización de ganancias mediante la especulación._

Perlenbacher da en el clavo, la especulación descontrolada (o mejor dicho controlada por unas cuantas personas) tiene que caer porque sino el futuro que tenemos será bastante negro (y aunque explote quizás tambien...)

Y por cierto, tambien estoy de acuerdo con utilizar los metales como seguro. Sólo para cuando sea necesario. Lo de especular no se si se me daria bien...


----------



## HumanHistory (19 Oct 2011)

fff dijo:


> Según la wikipedia
> 
> _El capitalismo es el orden social que resulta de la libertad económica en la disposición y usufructo de la propiedad privada sobre el capital como herramienta de producción_
> 
> ...



Y eso, ¿qué significa?

Empecemos por la palabra mágica: capital, de ahí viene capitalismo, ¿no?


----------



## fff (19 Oct 2011)

La definición de capital de la wikipedia es más completa pero más compleja, pues hay muchos tipos de capital.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_(economía)

La frase clave para mi es 

_ en el capitalismo financiero se busca la optimización de ganancias mediante la especulación_

Significa que no generas riqueza, sino que conociendo las circunstancias (o no) que rodean el negocio apuestas en el. Simplemente vas a intentar "aprovecharte" en vez de producir algo, beneficiarte de las variaciones en su precio de mercado.


----------



## HumanHistory (19 Oct 2011)

Todavía no hemos llegado a ninguna parte. ¿Qué significa todo eso? 

Yo, antes de nada, empezaría a darle un significado a esos términos. Un buen arranque es este: http://freedom-school.com/money/how-an-economy-grows.pdf

Si quieres, puedo aventurarme a explicarlo concisamente, y a partir de ahí empezar a usar las palabras bajo con un significado concreto y común por ambas partes, y no con términos que cada persona define de forma diferente, si es que es capaz de definirlos. Y eso no pasa con palabras extrañas, no, eso pasa con los mismos conceptos fundamentales... eso da que pensar.

Por cierto, ahí la Wikipedia patina, es confusa.


----------



## longjohn (19 Oct 2011)

fff dijo:


> Y por cierto, tambien estoy de acuerdo con utilizar los metales como seguro. Sólo para cuando sea necesario. Lo de especular no se si se me daria bien...



Pues acaparar metales (o lo que te de la gana) con el fin de que se revalorice en un futuro más o menos proximo se le llama especular (que no tiene nada malo, pero hoy en día debe ser la moda decir esas cosas)...


----------



## fff (19 Oct 2011)

Bueno, el fin que buscaria es que no se devaluara. Y para un dinero de 'abrir en emergencias'. Evidentemente si se revalorizara a nadie le amarga un dulce, pero la situacion de los metales super revalorizados creo que no seria una buen escenario de partida para casi nadie....

Obviamente acaparar plata al estilo de los hermanos Hunt no es la idea.


----------

